# riego automatizado con sensores de humedad



## dani500 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hola! a tod@s. a ver si me podeis ayudar

1) Tema del proyecto: lo que quiero hacer es automatizar el riego de varias parcelas dependiendo de la humedad de la tierra.

2) Descripción del proyecto: regar varias parcelas dependiendo de la huemdad de la tierra en el suelo. Para ello tendriamos un tanque lleno de agua o incluso la propia llave de agua con una valvula solenoide. luego y siempre en horario nocturno y segun la humedad del suelo, que se medira con un sensor de humedad se regera o no abriendo y cerrando otra válvula que habrá para cada parcela

3) Que busca demostrar el proyecto: Es un proyecto que quiero hacer para mi, sobre todo para aprender a usar programadores como PLC y para regar un pequeño huerto, ya que me encuentro mucho tiempo fuera y no puedo controlarlo.

4) Nivel de conocimientos de electrónica que posee: muy basico

5) Lenguaje de programación que maneja: ninguno

6) Nivel académico: universitario

y mis dudas mas que nada son
-que PLC utilizar (teniendo en cuenta que serán mas o menos 5 entradas y 5 salidas creo)
-como programar PLC ( si alguien tiene un tutorial por favor, )

Estare dando vueltas por el foro, he visto muchos temas interesantes.

Uno de los sensores de humedad que he visto por ahi es el siguiente:

http://store.rainbird.com/product/detail/A65010.aspx

En esta pagina tambien hay válvulas y mas cosas.

También tienen unos programadores que podrian valer pero creo que solo se les puede conectar un solo sensor.

También pensando en un futuro he pensado dejar alguna entrada y salida libre para controlar el nivel de agua y/o poder añadir fertilizantes al agua de riego.

muchas gracias por su colaboración


----------



## angelcastell (Sep 3, 2010)

Puedes utilizar el: Easy rele

http://www.moeller.es/productos_soluciones/productos/control-y-visualizacion/easy-rele.html

En la pagina puedes encotrar el software, tutoriales, etc...

Pero por el precio de un PLC yo creo que puedes encontrar en el mercado programadores de riego que hacen las funciones que describes.

Un saludo,


----------



## ramirin (Dic 5, 2010)

Bien, es cierto que en el mercado existen equipos listos para realizar la función requerida y no sé si ya resolviste el proyecto; O si tu idea es construirte uno mas bien a la medida. Si acaso aún sigue pendiente y aún quieres desarrollarlo, manda una respuesta y ya veremos. Suerte.


----------



## adux_07 (Dic 16, 2010)

ramirin dijo:


> Bien, es cierto que en el mercado existen equipos listos para realizar la función requerida y no sé si ya resolviste el proyecto; O si tu idea es construirte uno mas bien a la medida. Si acaso aún sigue pendiente y aún quieres desarrollarlo, manda una respuesta y ya veremos. Suerte.





yo ando en las mismas sino que lo que yo necesito es este proyecto pero enfocado al control o sea todo lo que son funciones de tranferencia, curvas, calculos, etc.... si alguien puede ayudarme por favor no duden en contestar al foro yo estare dando vueltas por aqui... si no fuera mucho pedir si es que alguien tiene algo no dude en postearlo ya que ya solo me queda un mes y no encuentro nada para mi proyecto


----------

